# Ontario 3D Championships lodging



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

A bed for you and a bed for you Bow! 

You really don't spare any expense when you go to these things!!!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

For your information Jason i have a number of bows that compete for my affections.And just like any lady if you want to keep her you need to pamper them.So it's first class all the way for my girls LOL.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

A man with wise words!


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here a web site http://www.temiskamingshores.ca/en/tourismattractions/accommodations.asp for motels and also camping on site


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how about some making a list with the distance to the shoot so we don`t pick a spot 30 miles away by accident thanks...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good task for a retired guy with an internet connection!!!

Everything in the Town of New Liskeard is going to be 15-20 minutes to the shoot. There is not much with in walking distance.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd any recommendations you have been there right..???


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ACCOMMODATIONS:


Bed & Breakfasts':

Toggenburg Bed & Breakfast (705) 647-1710 

Grey Valley Farms (705) 647-9465

These are both approx. 5 min. away from the shoot.

MOTELS:

Holiday Inn Express & Suites (705)647-8282

Quality Inn 1-800-228-5151

Econo Lodge 1-800-553-2666

Auberge Country Inn 1-800-461-1597

All of these motels are approx. 10 min. away from the shoot and on Hwy. 11. They are close to restaurants.

The Waterfront Inn 1-800-461-4644
Downtown New Liskeard along the Lake Timiskaming. This motel is approx. 15 min. away from the shoot.

These motels are in Hailey bury.

Leisure Inn 1-800-508-5548
Haileybury Beach Motel 1-(705)-672-3354

These motels are approx. 25 min. away. http://www.temiskamingshores.ca/en/tourismattractions/accommodations.asp


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I have been there a lot! That being said, I always drive home as we are not that far away, so I can't really recomend any place to stay. I know the Waterfront Inn looks nice and is right on the water.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Any of the ones that flip68 listed are all close, if you find one and are worried about the distance to the shoot ask either flip68 (Gilles) or myself (Don) and we can let you know.

Don't forget that we also have primitive camping available on site, and I will make sure there is a supply of firewood for the campfire. (as long as there are no fire restrictions)

Don


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

ttt


----------

